# Grinder help please.



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

OK so I have got the bug and bought a Gaggia Classic from a forum member about 6 weeks ago, I have been using my little Bodum burr grinder with slight modification of course to produce nice coffee, after of course combing this helpful forum for hints and tips galore, thank you









In the mean time I've been looking for a new grinder.

A couple of days ago I bought an Iberital Re Decanvis.

Today I picked up a new machine, a Rancilio S24 which I got at a bargain price with a grinder, a silver Cunhill (I understand that Cunhill is Iberital).

Now my question is, which do I keep, they both work perfectly and both look good enough too.

Forgive me if this post is a little garbled and long I've been dialling in the grinders and testing the machine, this involved tasting and making close acquaintance with my ceiling









I will now attempt to pop a picture of each on here to help with any advisors.

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

After a bit more googling (I love Google) and paying more attention to the plate on the bottom, I now find they are both Cunill(I know spelt it wrong before) Brazil grinders one is a 2004 and the other a 2009.

The older one seems quieter but I've already dialled in the newer one for now.

The older one has the press and dial type adjuster and the newer one the finger screw.

Hope this may help someone else if they have a similar experience and like me being a little full hardy and caffeine buzzed fail to spot the almost obvious









For what it's worth with my limited experience too, my old little grinder was doserless and these two have dosers, whilst some find it a bind I have found the doser really useful, sure I need to flick the grinds out from the chute to save waste but it seems a fair bit cleaner and that is a bonus for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Question is - how do they perform? Can you taste any difference in the espressos produced? Does the grind from one appear more even and consistent? Have you checked the burrs for wear? Burrs that are very worn produce more uneven grind therefore more fines which add bitterness to espresso. If all things are equal, stick with the one you find easier to live with. Or, if you have the space, consider keeping both and have different beans in each.


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

I will clearly have to do a bit more work









I am very pleased with what I am producing now, good taste and crema, I usually have a milk based drink but have actually enjoyed espresso from this combination!!!

It took me a bag of beans and an afternoon to get there with the new machine and grinder, but I am there









I've a hunch they both may benefit from a new set of burrs at some point but I've no sense of urgency as the coffee I am producing is lovely.

I wouldn't really benefit from two sets of beans on the go at the moment as it's only me that drinks a good coffee here really.

I may keep them both though so I have a back up plan.

Thanks Systemic for the extra insight, I'm still a bit of a newbie with some gear and little idea


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good idea to check the burrs at some point. Sharp burrs make a big difference. Good to hear you're enjoying your coffee - that's what it's all about


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If that was the s24 on eBay you got a great deal on that I would seek both those grinders and get something better to go with that s24


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

It was the S24 on eBay, I collected it same day I was so excited!

I would consider selling both to upgrade, will have to wait to get the cash flow before I can do that if I'm completely honest or I'll be left grinderless while I await delivery









Thanks loads for the suggestion, I hadn't thought of that as an option before!!


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Systemic, just noticed your reply!

I will do them as a matter of course so that they are spot on for me or the new owner if and when I sell them on 









So much food for thought, thanks again guys.


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Coffeechap, you've got my brain whirring away now, what would you recommend to go with the S24?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

theres a sj modded for single dosing on the sales thread at £250

worth looking at ....


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm I shall take a look, thanks Mrboots2u


----------

